# Doing worse-my symptoms



## Guest (Mar 18, 2001)

Hi guys, Thank you for responding to my post! I know this will be kind of long but here is the scenario: I was totally normal until my second pregnancy. Two months into it I got diarrhea, terrible pain, chills,etc... I have had this everyday all day for almost two years. I have been to about six doctors who don't know what to do and am waiting to see Dr. Drossman. I eat about three foods that are the lesser of the evils. I have tried different meds and am currently on elavil 75mg, questran, immodium, calcium, and the tapes. The meds cut me back from going about 10 times a day to about 5. But that is with 3 foods and not much of them! Have had a little help with pain, but not much. I started the tapes and lately I am back to going about 7 times a day and the pain is terrible. I have to say that neither myself nor my doctors see any response to stress. Sometimes I get better if I am stressed! Anyway, sorry so long but I am sooo tired of fighting my way through each day and not being able to be the mom and wife I want to be. I am desperate for these tapes and Dr. Drossman to be able to help because I can't even think about living like this forever. Thanks for your responses and sorry again for being so long!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

SDmom,Continue with the tapes. It's very important to finish the entire program.I noticed I have a delayed response to stress. I am fine during the stressful times, then once the stress is resolved...BOOM the IBS hits full force. These tapes have worked for me, and I had IBS for 27 years. Over the years we establish subconscious patterns for IBS, and it takes time to change them. In fact, out subconscious fights the changes. But eventually, they will work. Keep at it. It's great you are able to see Dr. Drossman, he's one of the best.Can you join us for hypno-chat on Sundays at 7:30 pm EST? It's a great place to share information.AZ







[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 03-18-2001).]


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi again, SD. I really can't add anything to what AZ told you. Yes, do continue the sessions; since you will be seeing Dr. Drossman, you will be seeing one of the top IBS docs in the country,and he will hopefully be able to sort it all out for you.Keep us posted and hope you are feeling better soon..


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SDmom, I believe you are doing two very good things. The tapes and seeing Dr Drossman.The food issue concerns me and we should talk about that, three foods isn't enough and I imagine your eating patterns maybe contributing to the symptoms and that is a normal thing. What foods are you eating and how many times a day do you eat?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

Eric, I can't eat anything without major problems but the lesser of the evils(sometimes anyway) seem to be chicken/turkey, ham(not too good but I am sooo sick of chicken/turkey)an occasional baked potatoe, rice, and toast. I also have to admit that I am guilty of eating Count chocula cereal sometimes when I am fed up with the above. Logically, I know it should kill me, but I never do any worse when I eat it. Other cereals- down the tubes. How stupid is that. Anyway, I eat small amounts about five times a day. Of course the only way to get out of the house is to not eat at all. Really sick of this day after day!


----------



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

I am so sorry to hear about you feeling so bad!!! How often do you eat the count chocula??? I ask because I used to eat sugar cereal like it was going out of style! I loved the stuff!!!! I finally gave it up completely...it was hard, but I did it. At different times, I have tried to add it back to see if I can tolerate it. Every time, I feel terrible after I eat it. As hard as it will be, lay off the sugar cereal. They have so many preservatives and other stuff that don't agree with me. I also might suggest a few other foods just to vary things. Have you tried bananas or plain toast? I can always eat those. I can also eat baked potatoes without any butter. I don't like it, but others eat rice when they feel yucky. Once again, I am so sorry that you are not feeling very well. Please continue to do the tapes. I have felt better since I have listened to them (I'm on day 37) I had a set-back around day 24 when I felt awful for a few days and since then I have been better. Good luck! I'll be praying for you.Kim


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD, I want to try to give you some foods to try and the first one is oatmeal if you can eat it. I will also come back here and add some more suggestions for you and monitor how your doing here.Let me know if you can eat oatmeal.Kim, glad your over the setback and back on track.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

Well, I can't eat bananas or oatmeal- I have tried to several times with bad results. I usually try a food about 4 times (spaced apart) to see if it is bad or if it is just a coincidence. I lived on the brat diet for about three weeks-no change. I have lived off toast for two weeks- still no change. I have actually gotten a grip with never being able to eat normally again. Now I just want to be able to do things with my kids and husband. I will do whatever it takes for that to happen. Thanks for the help!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD, when you tried to eat oatmeal what happened as far as the bad results and how many days did you try to eat it? I am curious here so bare with me.Also, just fyi read the article I posted from the UNC, which is where your going.







Also have you read through my website by any chance?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi SD:I'm just wondering what kind of oatmeal you tried? If it's the little flavored packets, the sugar and extra stuff might be bothering you. Some people seem to have problems with sugars. I don't, I wish I did.







Try buy the plain oatmeal and cooking it up. See if that makes a difference.JeanG


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2001)

I have tried both packets and just the regular oatmeal. I'm not sure how many times I have tried to eat it- looking at the journal it is about four times but I tried it after the journal too. I only ate the oatmeal for about three days at a time and I would have the pain that would start at my stomach and I can feel it moving down and would be in pain for the whole day. The pain varies in intensity, location, and type. Sometimes just a dull ache and unstable feeling, others terrible sharp pain, prickly. Then comes the diarrhea and the pain still doesn't get better. I remember I started to eat it three times a day, then smaller amounts around five times a day, then I just gave up after awhile. I like oatmeal too. This scenario happens no matter what I eat, although, when I just eat my chicken/turkey/ham and sometimes my cereal, with all my meds. once in awhile I just have pain and go a lot and it's not diarrhea till about the third or fourth time I go. No rhyme or reason though.I tried oatmeal and bananas because it seemed a lot of people can eat them. Then one of dr.'s told me bananas are pure fiber. Yikes! That would explain my problems with them! I think I have read your site Eric but it was awhile ago so I will refresh. Still doing the tapes-between them and the elavil better hope the kids don't need anything from me till the morning! Hope I was clear- seems since I've had ibs the days just run together and I just try not to pay attention to when or what I eat cuz it is just depressing!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi SD:That's a shame the oatmeal bothers you. Maybe Eric has some other suggestions for you. He knows a lot more about this stuff than I do. I know that for myself, sometimes if I eat too much fiber at one time it bothers me. How large are the portions you are eating?JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD, without sounding to harsh here I think you maybe undereating. You might want to try and increase the fiber with say perdiem. That way the cramps in the colon cramp onto something in your stomach and not onto an empty stomach. Eating can be tough, I have had pain, touch food to my tongue and it went away. Not always, but sometimes.Cut down on fruits and vegs a little and up the grains and proteins somewhat and see how you do. Then fats are a problem and caffeine, sodas, black pepper and some other spices. There are some food resources on my website you might want to read. I will check in here for you and keep us posted.Keep going with the tapes they could turn out to do more then you may realize.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SDmom, how are you doing?------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2001)

Hanging in there I guess! I don't eat veggies or fruits-tried them cooked but makes things worse. I know that eating is the problem as if I don't eat I feel okay-that is thanks to the meds. Before meds I was a total disaster. Now just when I eat-too bad we have to do that to live!







I have tried lotronex, fiber, some spasmodic meds., and no relief. Not sure what else there is to do? Like I said, I only eat chicken, turkey, ham, (can't do fish), toast, rice, the problem is I still feel like #### eating those things-and eating other foods makes me worse than usual. Ugh-where do you go to give up-I need directions!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Given your food list, are you able to tolerate vitamin pills. There may be some nutrients your missing and that would make you feel bad in addition to the IBS>K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2001)

I take a multivitamin-tolerating it is a different story!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There are certain brands of multi's I don't tolerate well. Mostly it's a they go down and 15 minutes later they come right back up and who needs well nourished aligators in the sewer. So I understand problems with vitamin pills. Usually the normal potentcy ones are OK for me the High-Potentcy ones are the problems.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

SD, Iron in some multivitamins can be a problem. How are you doinng today? Also when you do the tapes are you finding yourself relaxed and are you usinng them on the schedule and what day are you on? Keep checking in here with us.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2001)

Today has been going okay-as far as okay is for me anyway! Course on Tuesday I had to take about five immodium so maybe I am still riding that wave... I am doing the tapes on schedule and am on day 61. I always fall asleep during the tapes (elavil helps with that!) so I am guessing I am pretty relaxed. I am wondering- I know you guys aren't doctors but any ideas for another med. I could try with the meds. I am on that would decrease the number of times I go? Even if I get a day where d isn't too bad, I still go so many times it completely interferes with life. Just wondering... thanks for checking in with me!


----------

